# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Balmoral [Norwegian Crown, Crown Odyssey]

## AegeanIslands

Το καλυτερο νεοτευκτο κρουαζιεροπλοιο
της εποχης του ηταν Ελληνικο!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Κατασκευασθηκε το *1989* στο *MEYER WERFT* του Papenberg της Γερμανιας με yard no.616 ως *CROWN ODYSSEY* για λογαριασμο της *ROYAL CRUISE LINES* του _Π.ΠΑΝΑΓΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ_. 
Ηταν το πρωτο απο τα δυο υπο παραγγελια πλοια που ομως το δευτερο ακυρωθηκε και εγινε το μετεπειτα _HORIZON_ της *CHANDRIS CRUISES*.
To 1990 η *ROYAL CRUISE LINES* εγινε μερος του ομιλου *Kloster* ομως διατηρησε το ονομα και το σινιαλο της για 6 χρονια μετα τη συμφωνια, οταν και απορροφηθηκε απο την *Norwegean Cruise Line* αλλαζοντας το ονομα του σε _NORWEGIAN CROWN_.Τον Μαιο του 2000 μεταφερθηκε στη θυγατρικη *Orient Lines* και ξαναπηρε το αρχικο του ονομα *CROWN ODYSSEY* για "worldwide exploration cruising".
To 2003 μετα την αποτυχημενη αποπειρα στην *Orient Lines* η *NCL* ανακοινωσε την επιστροφη του πλοιου της και παλι με το ονομα *NORWEGIAN CROWN*,  με προγραμμα κρουαζιερες απο την Βερμουδα και την περιπετεια της Ν.Αμερικης.
Αρχες του 2007 πουληθηκε στην *FRED. OLSEN CRUISES* με συμφωνια παραδοσης το φθηνοπωρο του ιδιου ετους.
Αυτη τη στιγμη το πλοιο βρισκεται στη μεγαλη δεξαμενη του *Blohm&Voss* στο Αμβουργο ολοκληρωνοντας μια μεγαλη κλιμακας επισκευη και μετασκευη επιμηκυνσης "_stretching_" 30 μετρων επι του μεσου του πλοιου.
Θα μετονομαστει σε *BALMORAL* και εκτειμαται οτι θα ξεκινησει τα ταξιδια του στα μεσα Φεβρουαριου.
Balmoral a.jpg επειτα απο 19 χρονια η Κορωνα αποκολλαται απο το πλοιο.

Balmoral b.jpg Στο πλοιο γινεται μια σπουδαια εργασια&#168;απομακρυνεται το στρωμα χρωματος μεχρι και το Boat Deck. 

Balmoral c.jpg Εδω φαινεται τοποθετειμενο το νεο τμημα,καθως και το εκτρωμα στη κοντρα γεφυρα που εγινε επι NCL.

new part.jpg Το νεο τμημα οπως διακρινεται απο πισω.

----------


## Apostolos

Κρίμα που χάθηκαν αυτά τα πανέμορφα πλοία. Μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να μισούμε τον Παναγόπουλο που φτιάνχει καράβια - διαμάντια και τα αγαπάμε και μετά μας τα (μοσχο) πουλάει? Και μήν μας πεί κανένας ότι εδώ είναι business  γιατί εμείς  (και με συγχωρήτε για την έκφραση) χεστίκαμε για τα κέρση τους.  Λές και δέν θα έχουν σάλτσα σολωμού ή θα χάσουν το χαβιάρι απο το χωμί τους. Έτσι κι αλλιώς στην ίδια γή θα μας βάλουν, τουλάχιστό εμείς θα έχουμε αγαπήσει και κάτι... Αυτοί?????

----------


## AegeanIslands

*Αποστολε* για το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο μπορουν να μιλησουν πολλοι Ελληνες Ναυτικοι.Οταν το πλοιο ειχε την Ελληνικη Σημαια ειχε πανω απο 350 Ελληνες ναυτολογημενους ναυτικους.

----------


## mastrokostas

> *Αποστολε* για το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο μπορουν να μιλησουν πολλοι Ελληνες Ναυτικοι.Οταν το πλοιο ειχε την Ελληνικη Σημαια ειχε πανω απο 350 Ελληνες ναυτολογημενους ναυτικους.


Συμπληρώνω ... καλοπληρωμένους και με τις καλύτερες συνθήκες εργασίας .Ακόμα οι στολές των αξιωματικών και οι φόρμες εργασίας των τεχνικών ήταν το κάτι άλλο. 
Ήταν η καλύτερη εταιρεία τότε στον Πειραιά .Στην αρχή είχε δυο βαπόρια , το Golden Odyssey και to Royal Odyssey που το πήρε η Regency cruise σαν Regent sun, όταν παρέλαβε η Royal το Crown Odyssey .Όταν μάθαμε ότι πουλήθηκε η εταιρεία στον Closter εκλαψα με μαύρο δάκρυ και ας μην είχα κάνει σε κανένα της βαπόρι .
Ήταν και η εταιρεία με τους περισσότερους repeaters (επιβάτες με πάνω από δυο ταξίδια με την ίδια εταιρεία )

----------


## AegeanIslands

Aς το θαυμασουμε εδω επι ημερων 
*ROYAL CRUISE LINE*
CrownOdyssey_CC_01.jpg
*CrownOdyssey_SC_01.jpg*

----------


## ioniansky

> Το καλυτερο νεοτευκτο κρουαζιεροπλοιο
> της εποχης του ηταν Ελληνικο!


 agapite eisai sigouros oti exei "vgei" i korona? nomizo oti yparxei akoma..

----------


## AegeanIslands

Αγαπητε,
Ερωτηση κανεις η διορθωση?
Στη περιπτωση που ρωτας η απαντηση βρισκεται
στη φωτο που το πλοιο φαινεται στη δ/ξ και ενας
κυριος με τη βοηθεια του chery picker και της ασετυλινης
την αποκολλα.
Στην περιπτωση που αμφιβαλεις  δεν παει το "νομιζω".

----------


## raflucgr

The Balmoral is ready.
She was yesterday in Dovern here are some pics.
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=572288
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=572292
Lucas

----------


## kalypso

She Is Gorgeous!!!

----------


## kalypso

she is gorgeous!!!

----------


## AegeanIslands

She was Gorgeous as *Crown Odyssey* now is not so much because of this superstructure above the Nav. bridge.
Hope she 'll experience great days at her new venture.

----------


## alekosgi

Ξερει κανεις τους πλοιαρχους του πλοιου επι παναγοπουλου ;

----------


## Ellinis

Και από τη μπροσούρα του 1988 μια ωραία απεικόνηση των 3 πλοίων της Royal.

royal-01.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Παλιές χρυσές εποχές !Θυμάται κανείς για πόσο καιρό είχε και τα τρία πλοία μαζί ?Νομίζω ότι μόλις παρέλαβε το Crown έδωσε στην Regency το Royal αμέσως.

----------


## Ellinis

Έτσι είναι φίλε mastrokostas. 
Ξέρει κανείς αυτό το αδελφάκι του Crown που είχαν παραγγείλει αλλά που τελικά το ολοκλήρωσε ο Χανδρής ως Horizon, πως θα το ονόμαζαν?

----------


## olympiacos7

Istorikes photo apo to kalutero ploio ths epoxhs tou me teleies nauphgikes grammes...Are panagopoule giati poluhses ths ROYAL CRUISE LINE...

Crown Odyssey-4.jpg

Crown Odyssey-10.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Δεν έχω λόγια για αυτή την καταπληκτικότατη φωτογραφία από το αρχείο του κ.Γεωργίου Φουστάνου εδώ

Υ.Γ: Όσοι χρησιμοποιούν Firefox and Opera θα το δουν κανονικά.
Όσοι χρησιμοποιείτε Internet Explorer κάντε επάνω στο link που σας έδωσα *δεξί* *κλικ* και μετά *Αποθήκευση προορισμού ως*

----------


## despo

Δυστυχως ουτε του Ατλα ουτε του Crown Odyssey ανοίγει.

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες, τις άνοιξα.

----------


## nektarios15

> Παλιές χρυσές εποχές !Θυμάται κανείς για πόσο καιρό είχε και τα τρία πλοία μαζί ?Νομίζω ότι μόλις παρέλαβε το Crown έδωσε στην Regency το Royal αμέσως.


Ετσι 'οπως είπες φίλε Μαστροκώστα, τα τρία πλοία μαζί ταξίδευαν για τρεις μήνες περίπου. Μάλιστα το CROWN με το ROYAL ήταν δεμένα στο ίδιο λιμάνι ταυτόχρονα! Αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν στο Οσλο ή στο Ελσίνκι.

----------


## olympiacos7

*Ekplhktikes photos apo to Balmoral!!*
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=816504
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=816503
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=816536
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=816532

kai ena eksairetiko video apo to ploio sto bay of biscay!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa_kVa5eOqU 
kai sxetiko dhmosieuma se site *
''BALMORAL Buffeted*
January 20: Fred. Olsen's largest cruise ship, the 1988-built BALMORAL (ex NORWEGIAN CROWN, CROWN ODYSSEY) was buffeted by 50-foot waves and 60 mph winds in the Bay of Biscay. Two passengers were hospitalized after the ship docked at La Coruna, Spain on January 21''

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Απίστευτο και το video και οι φωτογραφίες!
Εκπληκτικό καράβι! Κρίμα που δεν έχουμε πλέον μια RCL να στολίζει το ελληνικό νηολόγιο.

----------


## olympiacos7

Auto ksanapes to file Wrion htan einai kai 8a einai ena eklphktiko bapori kai panw apo ola panemorfo kuriws ws Crown Odyssey kai oxi toso me thn twrinh tou opsh,kai auto pou to xalaei kuriws einai h uperkataskeuh panw apo th gefura ...

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Φίλε olympiacos7 αυτή ακριβώς ήταν και η δική μου εντύπωση βλέποντας τις φωτο. Η υπερκατασκευή αυτή το χάλασε το βαπόρι.

Ως ΚΡΟΟΥΝ άφησε εποχή!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το Πλοιο αντιμετωπισε σφοδρη θαλασσοταραχη Balmoral.jpgστη Θαλασσια περιοχη του Βισκαικου Κολπου με υψος κυματος 15 μετρα και ριπες ανεμου που αγγιζαν τα 96χιλ.Baloral2.jpg
Εγιναν 2 Medical Evacuation με ελικοπτερο και προκληθηκαν μικρης κλιμακας υλικες ζημιες.Balmoral1.jpgΤο πλοιο αναγκαστηκε να δεσει προσωρινα και εσπευσμενα στο λιμανι της Λα Κορουνα και να επεστρεψει τελικα στο λιμανι του Dover απ'οπου ειχε ξεκινησει. 

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=710

----------


## mastrokostas

Αχ!! Αυτός ο Βισκαικός !Αχ!

----------


## Ellinis

Aπίστευτες φωτογραφίες, δεν πρέπει να έμεινε τίποτα όρθιο! Θα έχουν να το λένε όσοι ήταν μέσα...

----------


## mastrokostas

Ασε φιλε ,ασχημη εμπειρια .Για δες εδω!

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Ξερει κανεις τους πλοιαρχους του πλοιου επι παναγοπουλου ;


Ο *Cpt Γρ.ΑΒΔΕΛΑΣ*, ο θρυλικος Cpt *Γ.ΚΑΤΡΑΣ* και ο Cpt *Μαν.ΨΑΡΑΚΗΣ* υπηρξαν οι βασικοι Πλοιαρχοι του βαποριου.Ισως καποιος μπορουσε να προσθεσει καποιους που μεσολαβησαν σε αδειες,επισκευες κλπ.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ο *Cpt Γρ.ΑΒΔΕΛΑΣ*, ο θρυλικος Cpt *Γ.ΚΑΤΡΑΣ* και ο Cpt *Μαν.ΨΑΡΑΚΗΣ* υπηρξαν οι βασικοι Πλοιαρχοι του βαποριου.Ισως καποιος μπορουσε να προσθεσει καποιους που μεσολαβησαν σε αδειες,επισκευες κλπ.


Οι δυο πρωτη ηταν θρυλοι στο λιμανι !!

----------


## nektarios15

Είχα την τιμή να κάνω με τον Cpt Γ.ΚΑΤΡΑ στο Royal Odyssey. Ηταν πραγματικός Θρύλος. Οταν έμπαινε Πιλότος στο καράβι.......απλά παρακολουθούσε. Είχε τον απόλυτο έλεγχο του βαποριού.

----------


## Romilda

Διαβαζοντας οτι το 2012 θα γινουν πολλες κρουαζιερες να το πω? ταξιδι για να γεμισουν οι τσεπες των ναυτιλιακων να το πω? δεν ξερω, απο το southampton προς την New York(το ταξιδι που ηταν να ολοκληρωσει ο Τιτανικος αλλα δεν προλαβε) με σταση πανω απο το ναυαγιο βρηκα λοιπον πως ενα απο τα βαπορια που θα κανουν αυτο το οπως θελετε πειτε το θα ειναι το Balmoral. 
Βρηκα λοιπον αυτο το video οπου ευχομαι σε αυτους που θα κανουν αυτο το ταξιδι να μην πεσουν σε τετοιο καιρο!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το θρυλικό Crown Odyssey επί εποχής RCL στη Σαντορίνη. Φωτο απο το φίλο μου Θανάση Κ.....  Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου

----------


## despo

Δεν είναι ομως το Crown Odyssey αγαπητέ φίλε, κάποιο άλλο ειναι.

----------


## despo

Μαλλον το Queen Odyssey ειναι επι αγορασμέμης πλεον της RCL απο την Kloster, αφου βλέπω σημαία Μπαχάμες.

----------


## pantelis2009

despo πρέπει να έχεις δίκιο. Η φωτο είναι παλαιά και τη σημαιά δεν την πρόσεξα.

----------


## lostromos

Το θυμάμαι σαν Crown Odyssey να πρωτομπαίνει στον Πειραιά (είναι 20+ χρόνια πρίν), για τη παράδοσή του στη RCL. Στο ύψος της Παγόδας, έκανε μια ολόκληρη περιστροφή γύρω απ' τον εαυτό του, ενώ τα άλλα πλοία χτυπούσαν τις σφυρίχτρες τους και τα ρυμουλκά, με πυροσβεστικά κανόνια εκτόξευαν πιδακες νερού.
¶λλες εποχές...

----------


## mike_rodos

*Mετά την υπέροχη φώτο από το Πειραιά, από το φίλο lostromo, το Balmoral στη Ρόδο στις 9 Νοεμβρίου!* 

DSCN9227.jpg

----------


## despo

PHOTO 003despo CROWN ODYSSEY.jpgΕνα απο τα ομορφότερα κατα τη γνώμη μου Ελληνικά κρουαζιερόπλοια νέας γενιάς ήταν το Crown Odyssey. Εδώ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις τελευταίες του μέρες επι Ελληνικής πλοιοκτησίας, περιμένει την παράδοσή του στην Kloster.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενα απο τα τελευταια ανθρωπινα και ομορφα κρουαζιεροπλοια με την σφραγιδα του Περικλη Παναγοπουλου.Σημερα μετα την μετασκευη που δεχθηκε απλα δεν βλεπεται...

----------


## despo

> Ενα απο τα τελευταια ανθρωπινα και ομορφα κρουαζιεροπλοια με την σφραγιδα του Περικλη Παναγοπουλου.Σημερα μετα την μετασκευη που δεχθηκε απλα δεν βλεπεται...


Συμφωνώ απολύτως.

----------


## Ilias 92

Το τελευταίο πλοίο της Royal Cruise Lines θα μας κάνει ποδαρικό για τον Ιούλιο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
Θα έλθει την 1η Ιουλίου στις 7 το πρωί με αναχώρηση την ίδια μέρα στις 6 το απόγευμα.
Το περιμένουμε!!!

----------


## leo85

Το Ιστορικό (κάποτε Ελληνικό βαπόρι) σήμερα στον Πειραιά.

BALMORAL 24-4-2015.gif 
24-4-2015

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Η κατασκευή πάνω από τη γέφυρα το χάλασε :Apologetic: .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θα το βλεπει ο κυριος Περικλης που τα ειχε ολα τοσο φροντισμενα και ισοροπημενα και κουνα το κεφαλι του...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Εντάξει η εταιρεία του Νορβηγού Fred Olsen είναι κατά τα άλλα πολύ σοβαρή κ ιστορική.

----------


## BOBKING

*...Μερικές φωτογραφίες από το ξενοδοχειακό του πλοίου την εποχή ως Crown Odyssey τότε που είχε αναλάβει την εσωτερική σχεδιασή του ,το γνωστό γραφείο ΑΜΚ ,Αγνή και Μιχαήλ Κατζουράκης...!!!
*

*Η εσωτερική πισίνα του πλοίου..!* 
78ec76206026411ca067484831c6902d.png* 


Και η ντίσκο του πλοίου...
*23cde3a46fda4464afecc7df25c9090e.png


(κομμένες από τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Την δεκαετία του 70 η κρουαζιέρα στην Ευρώπη είχε πλέον ενηλικιωθεί και πολλές εταιρίες διεκδικούσαν μέρος της αγοράς με νεότευκτα κρουαζιερόπλοια ή μετασκευάζοντας, όπως οι ελληνικές εταιρίες, παλαιότερα επιβατηγά ποστάλια σε κρουαζιερόπλοια.  Ήδη από το 1972 πρωτο-εμφανίστηκε μία νέα εταιρία ελληνικών συμφερόντων, η Royal Cruise Line με κύριο μέτοχο το πρώην στέλεχος της διοίκησης της Home Lines και αργότερα της Sun Line τον Περικλή Παναγόπουλο, η οποία αποσκοπούσε να διεισδύσει στην αμερικανική αγορά με πολυτελή καράβια υψηλών προδιαγραφών ποιότητας και υπηρεσιών. Το πρώτο καράβι της νέας αυτής εταιρίας ήταν το νεότευκτο Golden Odyssey το 1974 για να ακολουθήσει η αγορά και μετασκευή του πρώην Doric της Home Lines το 1982 το οποίο πήρε το όνομα Royal Odyssey. Η ολοένα αυξανόμενη ζήτηση της ακριβής κρουαζιέρας στην Ευρώπη και την Καραϊβική την δεκαετία του 80 ώθησε την RCL να προχωρήσει σε παραγγελία ακόμα ενός καραβιού το οποίο θα είχε ακόμη πιο υψηλές προδιαγραφές από τα ήδη επιτυχημένα δύο καράβια της. Τον Απρίλιο του 1985 η Royal Cruise Line υπογράφει την σύμβαση ναυπήγησης ενός καραβιού 34.000 τόνων με τα ναυπηγεία Meyer Werft στο Πάπενμπουργκ της Γερμανίας και η καθέλκυσή του στον ποταμό Ems έγινε, χωρίς την απαραίτητη τελετή ονομασίας, την 1 Νοεμβρίου του 1987. Το καράβι ήταν από τα πρώτα που ναυπηγήθηκαν σε στεγασμένο χώρο του ναυπηγείου στην ξηρά πριν καθελκυστεί στον ποταμό. Η τελετή ονομασίας του έγινε στις 14 Μαίου του 1988 με το όνομα Crown Odyssey και ανάδοχο την κόρη του Π. Παναγόπουλου, Ειρήνη. Το πολύ μοντέρνο καράβι σχεδιάστηκε από το Δανέζικο αρχιτεκτονικό γραφείο Knud E. Hansen και είχε σαν χαρακτηριστικά ένα μεγάλο πανοραμικό σαλόνι, μία φαρδιά τσιμινιέρα σε σχήμα πυραμίδας κοντά στην πρύμη, τις σωσίβιες λέμβους χαμηλά στην υπερκατασκευή (έτσι ώστε τα ανώτερα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα να είναι ευρύχωρα για την χρήση των επιβατών) και μία τετραγωνισμένη κάθετη πρύμη για την δημιουργία μεγάλης εξωτερικής πισίνας και χώρων ηλιοθεραπείας. Εσωτερικά είχε ένα πολύ μοντέρνο διάκοσμο με έπιπλα, υφάσματα και διαρρύθμιση που επιμελήθηκε το ελληνικό αρχιτεκτονικό γραφείο Καντζουράκη ΑΜΚ με ευρύχωρα και φωτεινά σαλόνια και  πολλά πολυγωνικά στοιχεία όπως αυτό του αιθρίου, του πανοραμικού σαλονιού πάνω από την γέφυρα και αρκετών μπαρ του πλοίου. Η χωρητικότητά του ήταν 34.242 τόνοι, μήκος 188 μέτρα και πλάτος 28, χωρητικότητα 1.104 επιβατών (1.209 με χρήση επιπλέον αναδιπλούμενων κουκετών) και 443 μελών πληρώματος, ένα ζεύγος 6κύλινδρων και άλλο ένα 8κύλινδρων δηζελομηχανών MaK που μπορούσαν να λειτουργήσουν ανεξάρτητα, συν. ισχύος 28.940 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο προπέλες μεταβλητού βήματος με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 20 κόμβων (max 22,5). Η παράδοση έγινε μετά από επιτυχείς δοκιμές στις 31 Μαίου του 1988 και στις 7 Ιουνίου ξεκίνησε την παρθενική κρουαζιέρα του στην Βαλτική από το Τίλμπουρι κοντά στο Λονδίνο με ελληνικό κυρίως πλήρωμα,  ελληνική σημαία και νηολόγιο Πειραιά. Στο τέλος της σαιζόν έκανε ένα υπερατλαντικό ταξίδι μέχρι την Νέα Υόρκη και στην συνέχεια έκανε μερικές κρουαζιέρες στις ακτές του Καναδά πριν καταλήξει στο Λος ¶ντζελες για κρουαζιέρες στην Μεξικάνικη ριβιέρα. Το καλοκαίρι του 1989 έκανε κρουαζιέρες στην Ευρώπη και το ίδιο καλοκαίρι ο νορβηγικός όμιλος Kloster προσέγγισε την RCL και πρότεινε την εξαγορά της με αντάλλαγμα 225.000.000 $. Η διεύθυνση της Royal Cruise Line βλέποντας τις μεγάλες αλλαγές με τους κολοσσούς Carnival, RCCL και P&O να γιγαντώνονται αντιλήφθηκαν ότι οι ανεξάρτητες εταιρίες της κρουαζιέρας δεν θα είχαν ευνοϊκό μέλλον  και στις 17 Νοεμβρίου του 1989 υπογράφηκε η αγορά της Royal Cruise Line από τον νορβηγικό όμιλο Kloster. Η Kloster με την αγορά αυτή, αποκτούσε μερίδιο της ευρωπαϊκής αγοράς και ταυτόχρονα ενίσχυε το μερίδιό της περαιτέρω στην αγορά της Καραϊβικής όπου διατηρούσε δύο θυγατρικές εταιρίες: την Norwegian Caribbean Line  και την Royal Viking Line. Το 1990 το καράβι άλλαξε σημαία σε Μπαχάμες με νηολόγιο Nassau και στην Royal Cruise Line άρχισε η μείωση στον αριθμό του ελληνικού πληρώματος με αντικατάστασή του με πληρώματα από τις Φιλιππίνες και από τις πρώην ανατολικές χώρες της Ευρώπης με αποτέλεσμα η εταιρία να χάσει τον ελληνικό της χαρακτήρα και την ατμόσφαιρα της παραδοσιακής ελληνικής φιλοξενίας για την οποία φημιζόταν. Η Kloster η οποία αντιμετώπιζε οικονομικές δυσκολίες από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας έφτασε το 1995 στο χείλος της χρεοκοπίας και αποφάσισε την ριζική αναδιοργάνωση του στόλου της διαλύοντας την Royal Cruise Line και μεταφέροντας τα περισσότερα καράβια της στην μετονομασμένη Norwegian Cruise Line (υπό τον έλεγχο της Μαλαισιανής Star Cruises πλέον), πουλώντας τα υπόλοιπα. Το Crown Odyssey μεταφέρθηκε τον Μάρτιο του 1996 στην NCL και άλλαξε όνομα σε Norwegian Crown με κρουαζιέρες στην Βαλτική θάλασσα και τα φιόρδ της Νορβηγίας. Τον χειμώνα του 1997 έκανε κρουαζιέρες γύρω από την Νότιο Αμερική και το καλοκαίρι του 1998 στην Βερμούδα με βάση την Νέα Υόρκη επαναλαμβάνοντας το ίδιο πρόγραμμα το 1999. Το 1998 η Kloster (πλέον NCL Holdings) αγόρασε την μονοβάπορη Orient Lines του γνωστού από εποχής Ocean Cruise Line Gerry Herrod η οποία είχε το Marco Polo και από το 1999 ξεκίνησε η ενίσχυση της νέας εταιρίας με επιπλέον καράβια και πρώτο, από το 2000, το Norwegian Crown. Το καράβι παραδόθηκε τον Απρίλιο του 2000 στην νέα εταιρία στο Σαν Χουάν του Πουέρτο Ρίκο και οδηγήθηκε σε ναυπηγεία της Μάλτας για πλήρη ανακαίνιση. Το καλοκαίρι πάλι με το όνομα Crown Odyssey και τα σινιάλα της Orient Lines με νέα φορεσιά με βαθύ μπλε χρώμα ξεκίνησε κρουαζιέρες στην ανατολική Μεσόγειο με αφετηρία την Κωνσταντινούπολη μέχρι την Βαρκελώνη στη δυτική Μεσόγειο. Το 2001 οι κρουαζιέρες αυτές επαναλήφθηκαν  και το φθινόπωρο άλλαξε προορισμούς προς την Αφρική, Ινδία και νοτιο-ανατολική Ασία προσφέροντας στους επιβάτες πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες εκδρομές με σαφάρι στην Κένυα της Αφρικής, μνημεία της Ινδίας και της Ασίας. Τον χειμώνα έκανε κρουαζιέρες γύρω από την Αυστραλία και τα νησιά του νότιου Ειρηνικού ωκεανού για να αλλάξει πάλι την επόμενη άνοιξη με επισκέψεις στην Χαβάη και τις δυτικές ακτές της Αμερικής μέχρι την Φλόριντα μέσω της διώρυγας  του Παναμά. Το 2003 η NCL αποφάσισε μία νέα αναδιοργάνωση του στόλου μεταφέροντας πίσω το καράβι και ονοματίζοντάς το πάλι Norwegian Crown μετά από νέα ανακαίνιση στη Σιγκαπούρη. Εκεί προστέθηκαν επιπλέον μπαλκόνια σε εξωτερικές καμπίνες και άλλαξε η διαρρύθμιση κάποιων εσωτερικών χώρων. Στις 13 Σεπτεμβρίου ξεκίνησε νέα κρουαζιέρα από την Βαλτιμόρη προς την Νέα Αγγλία και πλησιάζοντας τις ακτές της Βοστώνης στις 25 του μηνός μία προπέλα μπλέχτηκε σε δίχτυα ψαράδων με σημαντικές ζημιές που ανάγκασαν την ματαίωση των επόμενων σταθμών της κρουαζιέρας. Τον Μάιο της επόμενης χρονιάς 26 επιβάτες παρουσίασαν συμπτώματα γαστρεντερική ίωσης. Η Star Cruises μητρική στην ουσία της NCL, είχε σαν εταιρική φιλοσοφία την μαζική κρουαζιέρα με καράβια που απέφεραν μεγάλες οικονομίες κλίμακας και αυξημένα έσοδα ιδίως από τα τυχερά παιχνίδια του καζίνο και όταν το 2006 η νορβηγική  Fred. Olsen Cruise Line ενδιαφέρθηκε για την αγορά του, η NCL συμφώνησε αμέσως για την πώλησή με παράλληλη ναύλωσή του πίσω στην NCL. Στις 27 Οκτωβρίου του 2007 έκανε την τελευταία του κρουαζιέρα για λογαριασμό της NCL και οδηγήθηκε στις εγκαταστάσεις της Blohm & Voss στο Αμβούργο για την προσθήκη προκατασκευασμένου τμήματος 30 μέτρων το οποίο είχε κατασκευαστεί σε συνεργασία με τα ναυπηγεία Scichau Seebeckwerft της Βρέμης. Το τμήμα αυτό περιείχε επιπλέον 186 καμπίνες επιβατών εκ των οποίων 60 με μπαλκόνι και 53 πληρώματος, καθώς και κοινόχρηστους χώρους σαλονιών. Επίσης, το πανοραμικό σαλόνι πάνω από την γέφυρα προεκτάθηκε προς την πλώρη διπλασιάζοντας σε μέγεθος.  Με την ολοκλήρωση της επιμήκυνσης το καράβι απέκτησε χωρητικότητα 43.537 τόνους, μήκος 218 μέτρα, συνολική χωρητικότητα 1.778 επιβατών και 471 πληρώματος.  Με νέο όνομα Balmoral, φόρεσε τα σινιάλα της Fred, Olsen για να ξεκινήσει κρουαζιέρες από αγγλικά λιμάνια προς την Βόρειο Θάλασσα για την βρετανική αγορά. Στις 29 Ιανουαρίου του 2009 κατά την διάρκεια κρουαζιέρας στον Βισκαϊκό  κόλπο βρέθηκε σε θαλασσοταραχή με 15μετρα κύματα και ταχύτητα ανέμων 97χλμ/ώρα με σοβαρό τραυματισμό δύο επιβατών που αποβιβάστηκαν στο λιμάνι A Corunia της Ισπανίας. Επίσης, την ίδια χρονιά, αλλά και το 2010, 2015 και 2016 εμφανίστηκαν και πάλι κρούσματα γαστρεντερικού μικροβίου που ταλαιπώρησε αρκετούς επιβάτες του. Τον Απρίλιο του 2012 ναυλωμένο από το βρετανικό ταξιδιωτικό γραφείο Miles Morgan Travel έκανε μία μοναδική κρουαζιέρα στα αχνάρια του Τιτανικού τιμώντας την 100η επέτειο της βύθισής του. Στις 8 Απριλίου αναχώρησε από το λιμάνι του Σαουθάμπτον και με ενδιάμεσα λιμάνι α το Χερβούργο της Γαλλίας και το Κομπ της Ιρλανδίας έφτασε στις 14 Απριλίου στον τόπο βύθισης του Τιτανικού όπου ακριβώς την ώρα της βύθισης στις 11 την νύχτα έγινε επιμνημόσυνη δέηση και ρίχτηκαν στεφάνια στην θάλασσα τιμώντας τους νεκρούς. Το επόμενο πρωί απέπλευσε από το σημείο της βύθισης με προορισμό την Νέα Υόρκη που ο Τιτανικός ποτέ δεν έφτασε.

Με τα αρχικά σινιάλα και χρώματα της Royal Cruise Line σαν Crown Odyssey
Crown_Odyssey-3.jpg

Με τα σινιάλα της NCL σαν Norwegian Crown
Norwegian Crown2.jpg

Στον στόλο της Orient Lines πάλι με το όνομα Crown Odyssey στο Σύδνεϋ
Crown_Odyssey1.jpg

Μετά την επιμήκυνση των 30 μέτρων και τα σινιάλα της Fred. Olsen Cruise Lines σαν Balmoral
Balmoral_7_1_Dec_12.jpg

Κοντινό πλάνο της πρύμης
BALMORAL_1.jpg

Πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia.com

----------


## BOBKING

Εξαιρετικό αφιέρωμα και άριστο στο θέμα επί το πως ήταν μετά την ναυπήγηση του. Πράγματι άξιζε ένα αφιέρωμα για ένα τόσο ιστορικό κατά την γνώμη μου κρουαζιερόπλοιο που  παραδόθηκε ακριβώς μια χρονιά πριν την υπογραφή αυτής της ιστορικής αγοράς που ονομάσθηκε αν θυμάμαι καλά η πώληση του αιώνα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Νοέμβριος 2009_, στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι.

IMG_0336.jpg

----------


## leo85

Πολύ ωραία αλλά ο κιτρινιάρης την χαλάει  :Smile: .

----------


## sylver23

Κι όμως δεν την χαλάει....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για τα σχόλια σας, ευπρόσδεκτες όλες οι απόψεις. Τώρα αν θέλετε και την άποψη του .....πατρός της (φωτογραφίας), όχι μόνο δεν την χαλάει το ταξί, αλλά της προσδίδει και το απαραίτητο "αλατοπίπερο".

----------

